# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته روانشناسی

## Mahsa.Nzr

روانشناسی

هدف و ماهیت:

در دوره*های تحصیلی روانشناسی دو هدف عمده مطرح است: اول، هدف اختصاصی، به  منظور تربیت افرادی كه مفاهیم و اصول نظری و عملی روش های پژوهش در این علم  را فرا گرفته و حداقل مهارت های حرفه*ای را در یكی از شاخه*های روان*شناسی  عمومی، استثنایی و بالینی كه در ایران كاربرد فراوان دارد، به دست آورند.  دوم، هدف عمومی، بدین منظور كه دانشجویان رشته*های مختلف را با اصول  نظریات، مفاهیم و روش های علم روان*شناسی آشنا نماید.

روان شناسی طی تاریخچه کوتاه خود به گونه های متفاوتی تعریف شده است.  نخستین دسته از روان شناسان حوزه کار خود را مطالعه فعالیت ذهنی می  دانستند. با توسعه رفتارگرایی در آغاز قرن حاضر و تأکید آن بر مطالعه  انحصاری پدیده های قابل اندازه گیری عینی، روان شناسی به عنوان بررسی رفتار  تعریف شد. 

این تعریف معمولاً هم شامل مطالعه رفتار حیوان ها بود و هم رفتار انسان ها،  با این فرض که اطلاعات حاصل از آزمایش با حیوان ها قابل تعمیم به انسان ها  است. اما با توسعه روان شناسیپدیدار شناختی و روان شناسی شناختی، بار دیگر  به تعریف قبلی رسیده ایم و در حال حاضر در تعاریف روان شناسی، هم به رفتار  اشاره می شود و هم به فرآیندهای ذهنی و از نظر ما روانشناسی مطالعه علمی  رفتار و فرآیندهای روانی می باشد.

چون در این تعریف، روان شناسی هم به مطالعه عینی رفتار قابل مشاهده می  پردازد و هم به فهم و درک فرآیندهای ذهنی که مستقیماً قابل مشاهده نیست و  بر اساس داده های رفتاری و زیست شناختی قابل استنباط است، توجه دارد.

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه:

ریاضی خوب و آمار قوی از ملزومات این رشته است چون آمار یكی از سنگ بناهای  روان*شناسی است و همچنین زبان انگلیسی قوی ، زیرا ما به زبان فارسی  كتاب*های روان*شناسی زیادی نداریم. متأسفانه اکثر دروس اختصاصی آزمون علوم  انسانی برای رشته روان شناسی هیچ ارتباطی با درس های دانشگاهی این رشته  ندارد و نمی توان گفت که اگر داوطلبی در این آزمون رتبه خوبی به دست  بیاورد، در دانشگاه نیز دانشجوی موفقی خواهد شد. 

البته خوشبختانه در چند سال اخیر داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی نیز  مجاز به انتخاب گرایش روانشناسی بالینی هستند و این باعث بالا رفتن کیفی  کلاس های دانشگاهی رشته روانشناسی شده است، چون زیست شناسی و شیمی در این  رشته اهمیت بسیاری دارد و باید پایه علوم زیستی دانشجوی این رشته قوی باشد.  

از سوی دیگر آمار و ریاضی در این رشته کاربرد وسیعی دارد و متأسفانه پایه  ریاضی دانش آموزان رشته علوم انسانی تا حدودی ضعیف است و در دانشگاه نمی  توانند کارهای آماری این رشته را به خوبی انجام دهند و بالاخره در آزمون  این رشته باید زبان انگلیسی ضریب بالایی داشته باشد. زیرا ما به زبان فارسی  تعداد زیادی کتاب روان شناسی نداریم و دانشجو لازم است که به کتب مرجع این  رشته که به زبان اصلی است مراجعه کند تا بتواند به مطالب جدید این علم  دسترسی داشته باشد. 

دانشجوی این رشته باید نسبت به اطراف خود و جامعه خود دید عمیقی داشته باشد  تا بتواند ظرافت*های رفتاری افراد را درك كرده و در نهایت به ویژگی*های  روانی افراد پی ببرد.

معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی :

1- گرایش بالینی

2- آموزش كودكان استثنایی

3- صنعتی ، سازمانی

4- عمومی 

هر چند که ظاهراً گرایش های مختلف روان شناسی در مقطع کارشناسی تفاوت قابل  توجهی با یکدیگر ندارند اما اگر بخواهیم هر یک از حوزه های فوق را معرفی  کنیم، باید بگوییم که:

روان شناسی بالینی خدمات تشخیصی و درمانی (روان درمانی) را به افرادی که  دچار رفتارهای نابهنجاری مثل افسردگی، اضطراب، وسواس و غیره هستند، ارائه  می دهد که این خدمات در سه زمینه تشخیص، درمان و پیشنهاد روش هایی برای  پیشگیری از معضلات و ناهنجاری های رفتاری ارائه می شود.

روان شناسی بالینی را امروزه علم بهزیستی می نامند. چون این حوزه از  روانشناسی به انسان یاد می دهد که چگونه فرض های غلط و ناکارآمد را در ذهن  خود تصریح کرده و در نهایت زندگی خوب و مناسبی داشته باشد. 

به همین دلیل برخلاف تصور عامه این رشته با روان شناسی تفاوت بسیاری دارد.  چون روان پزشکی به شیمی درمانی می پردازد و یک روان پزشک اجازه تجویز دارو  را دارد اما یک روان شناس بالینی دارو تجویز نمی کند بلکه به ریشه یابی علت  بیماری های روانی می پردازد و به روش رفتار درمانی، بیمار را معالجه می  کند مگر در مراحل حاد بیماری که در این صورت بیمار باید به روانپزشک مراجعه  کند.

روان شناسی بالینی اصول روانشناختی را در امر تشخیص و درمان مشکلات عاطفی و رفتاری به کار می برد. 

روان شناسی صنعتی و سازمانی نیز یافته های روان شناسی را در صنعت به کار می  برد یعنی درباره این که محیط کار باید چگونه باشد تا بهترین بازدهی را  داشته باشد و یا چه متغیرهایی در ارتباط بین کارفرما و کارگر مؤثر است و چه  عواملی باعث عدم تفاهم بین کارفرما و کارگر می شود، مطالعه می کند. روان  شناسی صنعتی و سازمانی به گزینش افراد متناسبی برای یک شغل و پرورش برنامه  های آموزشی شغلی می پردازد و در آن دسته از تصمیم گیری های مدیریت که با  روحیه کاری کارکنان ارتباط دارد، شرکت می کند.

روان شناسی عمومی نیز به مطالعه کلیات روان شناسی می پردازد. البته باید  توجه داشت که عنوان گرایش برای روان شناسی عمومی بی معنا است چون ما تخصصی  به نام روان شناسی عمومی نداریم.

روان شناسی و آموزش کودکان استثنایی کاربرد یافته های روان شناسی در رابطه  با کودکان استثنایی (تیزهوشان و معلولین جسمانی) است، یعنی یک روان شناس  آموزش کودکان استثنایی بررسی می کند که چگونه یادگیری یا حافظه کار خود را  بهتر انجام می دهد؟ و یا کارکرد حافظه درباره کودکان استثنایی چگونه است؟

در مورد تفاوت دو رشته روان شناسی و آموزش کودکان استثنایی و علوم تربیتی  گرایش آموزش و پرورش کودکان استثنایی، باید گفت: بررسی این که کودکان  استثنایی (کند ذهن یا باهوش) چه مطالبی را باید بیاموزند به علوم تربیتی  باز می گردد. اما این که ذهن این گروه از کودکان چه توانایی هایی را دارند و  حافظه و یادگیری آنها در چه حدی است به روان شناسی و آموزش کودکان  استثنایی ارتباط دارد. ولی در کل بین این دو رشته نقاط اشتراک فراوانی وجود  دارد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر 

در دوره كارشناسی ارشد 4 شاخه بالینی ، عمومی ، تربیتی و استثنایی وجود دارد كه همین 4 گرایش در دوره دكترا نیز تدریس می*شوند.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار

- مراحل رشد و تحول ذهنی و حرکتی کودکان چگونه است؟

- چگونه می توان از پیدایش بیماری های روانی پیشگیری کرد؟

- کدام شرایط خانوادگی و اجتماعی مشوق پرخاش گری، از خودبیگانگی و بزهکاری است؟

- بهترین شیوه درمان سیگار کشیدن یا چاقی کدام است؟

- چه شرایط و ابزاری را برای مأموران برج مراقبت فرودگاه باید فراهم نمود تا خطای آنان به حداقل برسد؟

- شکل و الگوی معماری منازل، ادارات و کارخانه ها چه اثری در بهداشت روانی افراد دارد؟

- چگونه می توان بازدهی و کارایی کارگران و کارمندان را افزایش داد؟

هر یک از سؤال های فوق به یکی از شاخه های علم روان شناسی باز می گردد. در  واقع، امروزه روان شناسی با همه جنبه های زندگی ما ارتباط داردو هر اندازه  که جامعه پیچیده تر شود، روانشناسی نیز نقش مهمتری در حل مسائل آدمی بر  عهده می گیرد. تا جایی که امروزه ما با حوزه های تخصصی جدیدی مثل روان  شناسی مهندسی، روان شناسی محیطی، روان شناسی قانونی و روان شناسی کامپیوتر  روبه رو هستیم.

و این به معنای فرصت های شغلی متنوع و گسترده برای فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی  ارشد و دکتری است که می توانند به طور تخصصی در یکی از شاخه های این علم  فعالیت کنند. البته در کشور ما بسیاری از حوزه های تخصصی روان شناسی  ناشناخته باقی مانده اند و حتی حوزه های معروف و شناخته شده روان شناسی مثل  روان شناسی بالینی، روان شناسی تربیتی، روان شناسی و آموزش کودکان  استثنایی نیز جایگاه واقعی خود را در جامعه ما ندارند چرا که مؤسسات دولتی و  خصوصی از نقش متخصصان روان شناسی در پیشبرد کارها اطلاعی ندارند.

اما با این وجود به گفته کارشناسان این رشته، آینده روان شناسی در کشور ما  روشن و امیدبخش است و فارغ التحصیلان این رشته باید آینده خود را در فردا  ببینند. چون کشور ما یکی از کشورهای در حال توسعه است و بدون بهره گیری از  شاخه های مختلف روانشناسی نمی تواند توسعه همه جانبه داشته باشد. 

از سوی دیگر کشور ما، کشور جوانی است و امروزه یکی از دغدغه های خانواده ها  حفظ بهداشت روانی و بالا بردن سطح دانش فرزندان شان می باشد که این دو مهم  نیز به یاری شاخه های مختلف روان شناسی از جمله روان شناسی رشد و روان  شناسی تربیتی امکان پذیر است.

آنچه گفتیم در مورد فرصت های شغلی موجود برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در  آینده است. اما امروزه نیز فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در درجه اول جذب آموزش و  پرورش می شوند و یا در شرکت ها و سازمان ها به عنوان کارشناس روان شناسی  فعالیت می کنند و عده ای نیز به عنوان دستیار متخصص روان شناسی بالینی و یا  روان پزشک مشغول به کار هستند.

عناوین درس های اصلی و اختصاصی:

روان*شناسی عمومی 1 و 2 ، علم*النفس از دیدگاه دانشمندان اسلامی ، آمار  توصیفی ، فیزیولوژی عمومی (اعصاب و غدد) و روان*شناسی، مبانی جامعه*شناسی ،  روان*شناسی احساس و ادراك ، روان*شناسی یادگیری و تربیتی و پرورشی،  روان*سنجی ، بهداشت روانی، اصول روان*شناسی بالینی، روان*شناسی كودكان  استثنایی، روان*شناسی بالینی كودك، روان شناسی انگیزش و هیجان و روش تحقیق.  

عناوین درس های اصلی و اختصاصی: 

روان*شناسی عمومی 1 و 2 ، علم*النفس از دیدگاه دانشمندان اسلامی ، آمار  توصیفی ، فیزیولوژی عمومی (اعصاب و غدد) و روان*شناسی، مبانی جامعه*شناسی ،  روان*شناسی احساس و ادراك ، روان*شناسی یادگیری و تربیتی و پرورشی،  روان*سنجی ، بهداشت روانی، اصول روان*شناسی بالینی، روان*شناسی كودكان  استثنایی، روان*شناسی بالینی كودك، روان شناسی انگیزش و هیجان و روش تحقیق.

----------

